# Welches GT Modell ??



## micha23 (5. September 2007)

Hallo liebe GT Gemeinde,

habe heute aus einer Autowerkstatt ein GT abgeholt.Sieht auf den ersten blick aus wie ein Outpost, ist es aber nicht. Sämtliche züge laufen unter bzw. im Oberrohr. Das heisst sie sind von unten im oberrohr eingelassen. habe ich so nocht nicht an einem GT gesehen. Aufgrund der Schwarzen LX 8-Fach Gruppe kann es so alt noch nicht sein. Rahmen Nr: SY51000534.
Kann mir irgendwer sagen um welches Modell es sich hierbei handelt??


mfg micha23


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2007)

micha23 schrieb:


> Sämtliche züge laufen unter bzw. im Oberrohr. Das heisst sie sind von unten im oberrohr eingelassen.



Hört sich nach groove tube an. Ein Bild wäre von Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha23 (5. September 2007)

Hoffe man kann was erkennen 

mfg micha23


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2007)

Ist auf jeden Fall ein Groove Tube. Leider lassen die Fotos nicht viel erkennen, aber ich schmeiße einfach mal einen Karakoram in den Raum. Könnte von der Ausstattung her passen (Shimano LX) Sind noch Aufkleber von wegen des Rohrsatzes vorhanden??


----------



## micha23 (5. September 2007)

Sind noch Aufkleber von wegen des Rohrsatzes vorhanden??[/QUOTE]

Leider nicht. Aber kann man nicht anhand der Rahmennummer das ganze identifizieren ??


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2007)

Nur soviel, dass es sich um einen 1995 Modell handelt. 

Wie sehen die Schweißnähte aus??

Schau einfach hier:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1995.pdf


----------



## micha23 (5. September 2007)

Die Nähte sind sehr Fein und auch sehr sauber Geschweisst.


----------



## versus (5. September 2007)

hatte das karakoram groove tube ???


----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2007)

hatte mal ein karakoram (feuerrot) mit groove tube und lx ausstattung.
könnte also passen ditt janze.


----------



## micha23 (5. September 2007)

Soweit so Gut;
1995 gab es aber noch keine LX 8-Fach. Die kam erst 97 raus. Ist vieleicht auch erst später drangebaut worden!?
Trotzdem, danke für die vielen anregungen.

mfg micha23


----------



## korat (6. September 2007)

andererseits gab es das groove-tube spätestens ab 97 nicht mehr, vielleicht sogar schon ab 96, aber dafür leg ich meine hand nicht ins feuer.
dann wäre aber der nachträgliche schaltungsanbau anzunehmen, und das würde bedeuten, daß du aus der analyse der angebauten teile keine schlüsse auf das modell ziehen kannst.*

helfen könnte eine nähere betrachtung des schaltauges, oder du strippst den rahmen komplett, wiegst ihn und findest vielleicht hier einen anhaltspunkt.


*_nachgedacht_: es gab bereits 1996 eine LX 8-fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (6. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> hatte das karakoram groove tube ???



Meins ja


----------



## zaskar76 (6. September 2007)

korat schrieb:


> *_nachgedacht_: es gab bereits 1996 eine LX 8-fach.



8-fach LX gab´s bereits ende 1994 und war schwarz...


----------



## korat (6. September 2007)

also laut 94er workshop war sie 7-fach.
den 95er hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. September 2007)

1994er LX M563 ist 7-fach  -> http://bernd.sluka.de/Fahrrad/Shimano/TM/RD-M563-SGS_1994.gif <- 

1995er LX M565 ist 8-fach  -> http://bernd.sluka.de/Fahrrad/Shimano/TM/RD-M565-SGS_1995.gif <-


----------



## mountymaus (6. September 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> 1994er LX M563 ist 7-fach
> 1995er LX M565 ist 8-fach



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Wir haben den 95'er Workshop.


----------



## micha23 (7. September 2007)

Das grenzt das ganze ja schon ein bisschen ein! Könnte aber auch ein Richter sein oder? Hat auch groove tube.

mfg micha23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (7. September 2007)

micha23 schrieb:


> Richter?



nein, das gab es nur 92-93 und ist zudem sehr selten.
das groovetube hatten 92-95 alle stahlbikes, außer den ganz billigen.
hast du kein ganzkörperfoto?
schaltauge und gewicht sind der schlüssel zum erfolg.


----------



## kingmoe (7. September 2007)

korat schrieb:


> nein, das gab es nur 92-93 und ist zudem sehr selten.
> das groovetube hatten 92-95 alle stahlbikes, außer den ganz billigen.
> hast du kein ganzkörperfoto?
> schaltauge und gewicht sind der schlüssel zum erfolg.



Rischtisch, mehr Fotos bitte!
Lack ist original schwarz, ja?!


----------



## micha23 (7. September 2007)

Lack scheint Original, ist zumindest keine andere Farbe drunter.
Fotos kann ich leider erst wieder am Montag machen da das Rad in der Firma steht. Bis dahin erstmal Danke für die guten Tips und Anregungen.

mdf micha23


----------



## Davidbelize (7. September 2007)

also,icke bleib dabei dit isn karakoram.


----------



## cleiende (7. September 2007)

Wohl nicht dieses aber so eines dürfte es sein:


----------



## micha23 (9. September 2007)

Meins hat aber LX Cantis und keine U-Brake. Also späteres Baujahr ???


mfg micha23


----------



## kingmoe (9. September 2007)

Ja, könnte auch ein späteres BJ sein. Stöbere mal hier:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html


----------



## micha23 (10. September 2007)

Neue Bilder. Glaube aber kaum das man darauf mehr erkennt als wir schon wissen !!


mfg micha23


----------



## Davidbelize (10. September 2007)

ich weiss ich wiederhole mich "tequesta" .


----------



## phposse (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo verkaufe bei ebay mit atrnr. 290168197361 mei nGT richter 8.0, also mitbieten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (7. Oktober 2007)

phposse schrieb:


> Hallo verkaufe bei ebay mit atrnr. 290168197361 mei nGT richter 8.0, also mitbieten....



Also:

- Du brauchst jetzt nicht in etlichen Threads deine Auktion zu posten
- wir finden eh jede Auktion mit "GT"
- Im Grunde sind Verkaufspostings hier verboten!


----------



## phposse (7. Oktober 2007)

Ok, war nur nett gemeint damit es unter kennern bleibt. Hätte da noch deinen Wunsch auf Lager  Lightning in 19 aber naja...


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2007)

phposse schrieb:


> aber naja...



netter und korrekter als moe es getan hat kann man dir kaum mitteilen, dass du mit deinen posts nervst! 
sich ausschliesslich zum verkaufen eines rades anzumenlden, dann  forumsregeln zu missachten und alles zuzuposten ist schon frech genug, aber noch rumzunöhlen wenn man darauf hingewiesen wird, ist ein bisschen zu viel für den anfang.
also wenn du noch was sinvolles beizutragen hast gerne. 
wenn das schon alles war, dann


----------



## Kint (7. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> netter und korrekter als moe es getan hat kann man dir kaum mitteilen, dass du mit deinen posts nervst!
> sich ausschliesslich zum verkaufen eines rades anzumenlden, dann  forumsregeln zu missachten und alles zuzuposten ist schon frech genug, aber noch rumzunöhlen wenn man darauf hingewiesen wird, ist ein bisschen zu viel für den anfang.
> also wenn du noch was sinvolles beizutragen hast gerne.
> wenn das schon alles war, dann



richtig back on topic. 

michi man erkennt schon deutlich mehr als du bisher sagtest. zb das es kein auswechselbares schaltauge hat. 

aber wenn man mal methodisch alles auschliest 

- angefangen mitm groove tube das ist am schwersten zu fälschen  ,
dann kommt 91 bis einschliesslich 95 in frage.

ab 93 denn vbrake bosses. 

fixes schaltauge heisst eins der folgenden modelle:
93:
_tequesta _
timberline
_talera_
_outpost_
94:
_outpost trail_
outpost
ricochet
karakoram
karakoram elite 
tequesta
timberline
_talera_
95:
timberline
outpost
mangels material hat mein wissen hier lücken. 
wenn die farbe original ist heisst das davon bleiben noch die rot markierten übrig
wenn der steuersatz original ist bzw original nicht aheadset war dann bleiben die kursiven modelle übrig.

die rahmennummer deutet allerdings auf ein 95er hin. 

haken ist eigentlich dass  sich standarv steuerstaz und groove tube meist ausschliessen - einzig weil groove tube eigentlich nur bei den teureren modellne verbaut wurde, da aber natürlciha uch aheadset verbaut wurde.

tipp geht richtung 95er karakoram - oder eben tequesta oder ricochet. allles andere halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.  

gut wäre zur identifizierung noch folgendes:

ausfallenden der gabel - damit aknn man es auf bologna cut oder lite ienschränken.


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Oktober 2007)

@ Kint,
sorry, mein 93`Tequesta hat Groove Tube und kein Ahead Steuersatz.


----------



## Kint (8. Oktober 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> @ Kint,
> sorry, mein 93`Tequesta hat Groove Tube und kein Ahead Steuersatz.



bin korinthenkacker - ich schrieb das - beim 93er tequesta irre ich mich selten das steht nämlich in meinem hinterhof....:



Kint schrieb:


> - angefangen mitm groove tube das ist am schwersten zu fälschen  ,
> dann kommt 91 bis einschliesslich 95 in frage.
> 
> fixes schaltauge heisst eins der folgenden modelle:
> ...



ich hätte latürnich in der lsite noch die groove tube modell fett markieren können. 

letztendlich ist jedoch die frage welches 1995er modell dies hier ist - es sei denn die rahmennummer lautet SY3I000534. aber das tut sie doch hoffentlich nicht, dann wäre es nämlich ein 93er tequesta und wir und ich hätten die posts umsonst geschrieben.

dann wären die bremsen original exage - die kurbel ist eh nicht original um dass mal vorwegzunehmen. und tange infinity rohsratz. vor drei tagen hab ich das foto ausm album gelöscht. werde das also nochmal hochlagern. 

und in 95 gab es zumindest in UK nur das karakoram mit groove tube - leider fehlt mir von dem jahr der deutsche katalog...und das war definitiv nicht schwarz....

auf jeden fall ists nicht so hochwertig, denn dann wären die streben nicht so sbend mäßig an das sattelrohr geklatscht sondern schön gerade verlaufend.


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (17. Januar 2008)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Auch hier nochmal die Frage: Kann mir jemand das Bj. dieses Tequesta sagen. Habe es für ein Retro-Projekt bei E-Bay geschossen. Hat auf dem Rahmen einen Tange-Infinity-Aufkleber (was wohl hauptsächlich für den Hauptrahmen gilt). Ist noch nicht angekommen, kann also nix näheres sagen...

Danke!


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Januar 2008)

Rüdiger Steiger schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen!
> 
> Auch hier nochmal die Frage: Kann mir jemand das Bj. dieses Tequesta sagen. Habe es für ein Retro-Projekt bei E-Bay geschossen. Hat auf dem Rahmen einen Tange-Infinity-Aufkleber (was wohl hauptsächlich für den Hauptrahmen gilt). Ist noch nicht angekommen, kann also nix näheres sagen...
> 
> Danke!



willkommen im club


das ist ein 1994er gt tequesta. siehe hier:

http://mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (17. Januar 2008)

Danke, danke!

Den Link hatte zwar auch gefunden, war mir aber nicht so sicher... Konnte die Farbe nicht so richtig dem Jahrgang zuordnen. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, in welchem Zustand das Ding bei mir ankommt. Wenn der Lack noch gut ist, wird's einfach schön aufpoliert, sonst muß ich mir was einfallen lassen. Wäre schade um die Decals... Ein paar alte Teile habe ich schon und dann kann's mit dem Aufbau losgehen.

Also nochmal vielen Dank für die Info!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> willkommen im club
> 
> 
> das ist ein 1994er gt tequesta. siehe hier:



ich sach 93er - ertsens gloss black und zweitens die rainbow decals david ...

rahmennummer sollte dann irgendwas um A_ _ T93_ _ A0xxxxx lauten


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Januar 2008)

Kint bist Du dir da sicher mit der Rahmennummer?
Mein 93`Tequesta hat die Rahmennummer H2H0 7825.


----------



## Kint (17. Januar 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Kint bist Du dir da sicher mit der Rahmennummer?
> Mein 93`Tequesta hat die Rahmennummer H2H0 7825.



ähm richtgig... sorry analog zu dem ursprungsbike aus diesem faden... also sowas in de richtung.


----------



## Rüdiger Steiger (21. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich sach 93er - ertsens gloss black und zweitens die rainbow decals david ...
> 
> rahmennummer sollte dann irgendwas um A_ _ T93_ _ A0xxxxx lauten





GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Kint bist Du dir da sicher mit der Rahmennummer?
> Mein 93`Tequesta hat die Rahmennummer H2H0 7825.



Jaaaa, ist endlich da! Rahmennummer fängt bei mir mit H und drei Zahlen an, wenn ich das so richtig lese... Ist noch ziemlich verschmuddelt, freue mich schon auf's Saubermachen...


----------

